# Super Bowl



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Think the purple pansies will beat the Pats in the SB?...........oh wait, my bad. they choked again this year.....LMAO


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm not watching for the first time in almost 50 years... I will not give my support to any organization that is ashamed of this country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am watching Scandelous on FOX. All about Billy Clinton and his women.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great Game! Right down to the wire, the last Hail Mary pass of,the game! You guys shouldn't have been so hard headed and watched it! Might have learned a bit about hard working team play and togetherness at the end between a couple of hard fighting teams! It's called SPORTSMANSHIP!!! 
OK, I'm shut up......


----------



## Jackchan44 (Mar 29, 2018)

Not a great fan of watching superbowl. Sorry!


----------

